# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Chó Poodle đang là một trong những giống chó được ưa chuộng

## taimaimaipro

*Chó poodle giá bao nhiêu*  Poodle đang là một trong những giống chó được ưa thích nhất ở Việt Nam hiện giờ bởi vẻ cute khó cưỡng của chúng. Tuy nhiên chọn mua được một em poodle ưng ý, vừa dễ thương lại vừa khỏe mạnh là điều khá khó khăn với những người không chuyên.


chó samoyed

mua chó alaska

chó husky giá rẻ




Không phải người bán nào cũng có lương tâm và trung thực. Hầu như ai cũng nói chó của mình tốt 100%, không bệnh tật, được coi ngó tốt, bla bla,… tuy nhiên sự thật thì chỉ có người mua minh mẫn mới có thể tự kiểm chứng. Bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn trở thành một người mua chó poodle sáng láng ^^.

*Các giống chó poodle phổ thông giờ*



*Có 3 loại poodle được hiệp hội chó quốc tế công nhận là:*
*Toy Poodle* – Có chiều cao < 25cm, cân nặng < 4.5 kg. Giống này hiện đang được ưa chuộng nhất ở Việt Nam vì nhỏ, cute và rất dễ nuôi.*Miniature Poodle* – Lớn hơn toy một tẹo, chiều cao trong khoảng 25 – 40 cm.*Standard Poodle* – Lớn nhất trong họ nhà poodle với chiều cao trên 40 cm, to cỡ con becgie Đức.
Có 2 loại poodle khác cũng rất phổ quát, thường được gọi là Tiny poodle (poodle tí hon) và Teacup poodle (tách trà), nhưng không được công nhận là 1 giống trong họ poodle. Chúng chỉ là các cá thể đặc biệt của Toy Poodle, tuy nhiên lại cực kỳ hot và “gây thương nhớ” hơn cả toy poodle tiêu chuẩn. Về kích tấc của teacup và tiny poodle:
*Tiny poodle* thường có chiều cao < 20cm và cân nặng khoảng 2- 3 kg.*Teacup Poodle* thường < 15 cm và cân nặng chỉ khoảng 1 – 2 kg khi trưởng thành. Nhỏ đến mức có thể đặt vừa trong 1 tách trà cỡ trung bình (đó cũng là nguồn gốc tên gọi của những em chó này).


*Các giống chó poodle giá bao nhiêu tiền?*

_Một em chó poodle giá bao nhiêu thì hợp lý?_

*Giá chó poodle* phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều yếu tố: xuất xứ (Trung Quốc, Việt Nam, Thái, Canada, Mỹ, châu Âu,…), cha mẹ – ông bà nội ngoại (có đạt giải trong các cuộc thi tuấn kiệt và sắc đẹp hay không, có thuần chủng không,…), và tất nhiên phụ thuộc vào kích cỡ (Standard, Miniature, Toy, Tiny hay Teacup). Sau đây là giá thị trường của những em Toy poodle (bao gồm cả tiny và teacup) – giống hiện phổ biến nhất ở Việt Nam (còn Standard và Miniature, thường bạn phải đặt trước và đàm đạo giá cụ thể với người bán):
*Chó toy poodle sinh tại Việt Nam.* Giá thị trường vào khoảng 6 – 8 triệu (tùy vào màu sắc và tình trạng sức khỏe) đối với kích thước toy tiêu chuẩn, và 10 – 20 triệu đối với size Tiny và Teacup (bình thường phụ thuộc vào kích tấc – càng nhỏ càng đắt).*Toy Poodle Thái.* Có 2 loại là chó chợ và chó từ các trại nhân giống. Chó toy poodle chợ thì giá “bình dân” hơn (như tên gọi), ngả nghiêng từ 8 – 15 triệu, tùy size, thường thì càng nhỏ giá càng cao. Chó từ các trại nhân giống có giá cao hơn khá nhiều, giá từ 15 – 70 triệu, tùy size. Thậm chí có những em poodle siêu teacup (siêu nhỏ – chỉ dưới 1 kg và cao dưới 10cm) được đặt trước nhiều tháng trời để nhân giống, có thể có giá tới 80 – 150 triệu.*Toy Poodle Mỹ, Canada, châu Âu.* Đây là nguồn cung toy poodle có chất lượng rất cao, có giấy má đầy đủ về nguồn gốc, gia phả, độ thuần chủng,… giá động dao từ 70 triệu – 170 triệu mỗi em. Nếu bạn tìm mua Teacup và Tiny Poodle thì Mỹ và Canada là những nguồn cung chất lượng tốt nhất, châu Âu ít nhân giống 2 loại chó này vì những hạn chế của các đạo luật bảo vệ động vật.*Toy Poodle có ba má, ông bà có giải trong các cuộc thi về poodle.* Những chú chó này không được bán đại trà, bạn cần phải liên can với chủ hoặc người môi giới nếu muốn mua và phải đặt trước vài tháng. 1 điều vững chắc là giá của những em poodle này không hề dễ chịu, thường cao hơn chí ít gấp 2 lần giá cơ bản của những em poodle đến từ Mỹ và Canada.
*Xem thêm bài viết địa chỉ bán chó poodle uy tín ở Hà Nội và TPHCM*

----------

